# Screen saver



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

I have the Roamio OTA and I was looking to turn on screen saver and I can't find one.. Is there a app that can do this.. I can't believe Tivo did not install one..


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

leweezo said:


> I have the Roamio OTA and I was looking to turn on screen saver and I can't find one.. Is there a app that can do this.. I can't believe Tivo did not install one..


No screen saver. For everything but a paused recording your TiVo will go back to live TV.


----------



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

Sigh.. Thanks.. I just don't understand why not


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

leweezo said:


> Sigh.. Thanks.. I just don't understand why not


Maybe it's because screen savers were originally designed to prevent burn-in of images on the screen. This was an issue with CRT-based screens and especially early plasmas. Plasmas have been discontinued and LED-based screens do not suffer from burn-in.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The mini has a screen saver (bouncing TiVo) but only because live TV is not an option. The apps manage a screen saver independently with either a moving image or just fading the image on the screen.


----------



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

I did not know burn in was not supposed on LED tvs..


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

CRT and early Plasma tv's did have a significant issue with Burn-in because they used phosphors to create the image. 

LED/LCD's are MUCH less susceptible. Most modern TV's also now come with a feature called "pixel shifting" that shifts the image on your screen just enough so that the pixels are regularly changing, (but not so much that it's noticeable to you).

Modern LED/LCD TV's are most at risk to burn-in within the first 100 hours of use and it is a good recommendation to use common sense during that period.

But lets face it, it isn't screen protection that drives this conversation most of the time. I believe it is mostly a desire to use the TV as a picture frame when not in use.

I think it looks cheap and takes away for the CE packages and makes it feel more like a home brew computer. 

I would hate it!

TiVo has been around quite a while.... Seems to me, I have never seen anyone post a photo of a TV (even in the early CRT days) with a burned in image of a TiVo menu. And believe me, if was happening, we would see it!


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

If they made it easier to put the TiVo in standby the lack of screensaver would not be so annoying.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jth tv said:


> If they made it easier to put the TiVo in standby the lack of screensaver would not be so annoying.


But as well stated by Bradleys right above you, it's not needed.. I just don't know why folks are so fixated on this especially since 
A: the Tivo drops to live TV on anything but a paused recording as a pro-active screensaver. and 
B: LCDs are not bur-in prone and they are a majority of TVs out there at the moment.
C: burn-in from Tivos because of A: was never prevalent when CRT and plasma sets WERE in the mix.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I knew I should have explained it better. While watching TV, I decide to look up something on the web, I put the TV to Tivo Central, then all is quiet. Before I know it, I get blasted by the sound of the TV when TiVo decides, on its own, to switch back to Live TV. 

If going to standby was easier I would just do that, no danger of an audio blast. Or if there was a screensaver, no danger of an audio blast.

When I go to look something up on the web, I don't know how long I it will take or if I will get interested in something else. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

jth tv said:


> I knew I should have explained it better. While watching TV, I decide to look up something on the web, I put the TV to Tivo Central, then all is quiet. Before I know it, I get blasted by the sound of the TV when TiVo decides, on its own, to switch back to Live TV.
> 
> If going to standby was easier I would just do that, no danger of an audio blast. Or if there was a screensaver, no danger of an audio blast.
> 
> When I go to look something up on the web, I don't know how long I it will take or if I will get interested in something else. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


Exactly! And what's worse, this screensaver function only affects the top right corner of the screen, so it's not really a screensaver, just a very annoying feature.

And unfortunately it's impossible to turn off the "video window" in all situations and sometimes when you have it turned off it will be on until you cycle through the on/off options in the settings.

Very annoying having some random channel start blasting it's audio content when either you have your TV off or you're just trying to do something on your Tivo. I have absolutely no idea what Tivo thinks it's doing in this area, other than annoying users.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jth tv said:


> I knew I should have explained it better. While watching TV, I decide to look up something on the web, I put the TV to Tivo Central, then all is quiet. Before I know it, I get blasted by the sound of the TV when TiVo decides, on its own, to switch back to Live TV.
> 
> If going to standby was easier I would just do that, no danger of an audio blast. Or if there was a screensaver, no danger of an audio blast.
> 
> When I go to look something up on the web, I don't know how long I it will take or if I will get interested in something else. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


Ya it doesn't take that long for TiVo to go back to live TV if you are someplace in TiVo Central however if you are watching live tv and push pause instead of going to TiVo Centeral you will get 30 minutes before it goes back to live TV. Also if you are watching a recording it will stay paused pretty much forever and from what I have seen the same is true when using apps.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> I just don't know why folks are so fixated on this


Obviously you've never been awakened from a sound sleep when a Live TV infomercial starts playing through your stereo speakers at 1am even though the TV screen itself had turned off via sleep timer. If TiVo had a muted screen saver, I wouldnt have unnecessarily needed to shell out $500 for a new stereo receiver with sleep timer.



jth tv said:


> Before I know it, I get blasted by the sound of the TV


I've gotten into the habit of muting my TV whenever I'm unsure how long I'll be sidetracked with something else (i.e. phone call, doorbell), but that's impossible for those who fall asleep watching TiVo and forgot to activate their sleep timer.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

get a universal remote a create a macro for setting the TiVo to standby.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> But as well stated by Bradleys right above you, it's not needed.. I just don't know why folks are so fixated on this especially since


I suppose *actual real* developers and project managers like the ones who made the Pandora app, among others, and pretty much every Bluray player and other DVR manufacturers, are stupid to all have spent the time to program screen savers. Put the blame where it belongs. Tivo develops what, how, and when they want.

But I do love QuickMode (ah, so they do actually have control over some of the DVR code...I thought all those people were long dead) and the fact that they made an *attempt* to actually fix the audio dropout/delay in and out of Tivo Central in 20.5.6. It is much better, but they failed again. When there is NO audio dropout, like it is when going into the HD Guide, then they will have fixed it properly. Oh, and also OnePass was a great mod. Also Out of Network Streaming...when it works. As for anything else, I hate Tivo, Inc and there are very good reasons for that.

I would not expect any other answer than some of the ones given on this thread from certain people.

_Yes, sometimes I do come out of hiding (or rant as some of you would say) to make comments that some do not like. We pay a lot of money for the hardware and I do love the hardware, but as for the rest..._

*OH MY, I GOT OFF TOPICS AGAIN....OOPS...*


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

bradleys said:


> CRT and early Plasma tv's did have a significant issue with Burn-in because they used phosphors to create the image.


Ouch! I love my 2011 Panasonic 3D 52 inch Plasma. At the time it was the only 3D option where you could tilt your head or go around the room and still have 3D working.

I get burn in with my BOLT. This sucks for me. (Oh well. So does charging my $1000 collection of active 3D goggles.)

Screen Saver in RC15 please!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch! I love my 2011 Panasonic 3D 52 inch Plasma. At the time it was the only 3D option where you could tilt your head or go around the room and still have 3D working.
> 
> I get burn in with my BOLT. This sucks for me. (Oh well. So does charging my $1000 collection of active 3D goggles.)
> 
> Screen Saver in RC15 please!!


We have a 2010 Panasonic 65" plasma and haven't seen any burn in with our S3 or the Roamio that replaced them last October. What are you leaving up on the screen for so long that's causing an issue?

Scott


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> We have a 2010 Panasonic 65" plasma and haven't seen any burn in with our S3 or the Roamio that replaced them last October. What are you leaving up on the screen for so long that's causing an issue?
> 
> Scott


Habit. I've had a screen saver on every DVR I have owned since 2001.
The burn in goes away after a little while. You pretty much have to extremely sensitive eyes to see the burn unless the TV is on with no signal (black). All I have left is a stand by that comes on after a long period of time, then shuts down the BOLT. It takes 30 LONG seconds to come back to life.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch! I love my 2011 Panasonic 3D 52 inch Plasma. At the time it was the only 3D option where you could tilt your head or go around the room and still have 3D working.
> 
> I get burn in with my BOLT. This sucks for me. (Oh well. So does charging my $1000 collection of active 3D goggles.)
> 
> Screen Saver in RC15 please!!


My Pioneer Kuro has an option of running a video pattern that is supposed to reduce or eliminate burn in. I run it once a month and have since owning the tv. I am not experiencing any burn it.
Does your Panny have a similar option and have you used it?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> Obviously you've never been awakened from a sound sleep when a Live TV infomercial starts playing through your stereo speakers at 1am even though the TV screen itself had turned off via sleep timer. If TiVo had a muted screen saver, I wouldnt have unnecessarily needed to shell out $500 for a new stereo receiver with sleep timer.
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of muting my TV whenever I'm unsure how long I'll be sidetracked with something else (i.e. phone call, doorbell), but that's impossible for those who fall asleep watching TiVo and forgot to activate their sleep timer.


If your TV and stereo receiver are HDMI connected, then see if they both support HDMI-CEC (called different things, like AnyNet, StarLink, etc., by different CE manufacturers). We have it active on both the TV and the receiver and when we turn off the TV (and obviously, if the receiver is set to the "TV" input) the TV also turns off the receiver.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

leweezo said:


> I have the Roamio OTA and I was looking to turn on screen saver and I can't find one.. Is there a app that can do this.. I can't believe Tivo did not install one..


You can turn on live on live TV as a screen saver. Or turn TV off. Either one works.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> see if they support HDMI-CEC


Thanks for the tip. While useful for simpler setups, I needed a switched power strip that senses when my AV receiver goes off via sleep timer then turns off power to the TV, Blu-Ray, and PlayStation. When the AVR turns on, standby power is instantly restored to the other devices so my universal remote macros are recognized.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

MHunter1 said:


> Thanks for the tip. While useful for simpler setups, I needed a switched power strip that senses when my AV receiver goes off via sleep timer then turns off power to the TV, Blu-Ray, and PlayStation. When the AVR turns on, standby power is instantly restored to the other devices so my universal remote macros are recognized.


Why not use a universal remote and have a macro to perform discrete offs? This is what I do to turn off my AV Receiver and other AV equipment. The PS4, I'll either put in standby when I'm done if I plan on picking up a game where I left off, or do a full power down from the PS4 power menu itself if I want to be totally powered down (minus about 1w to be able to wake from remote)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

jth tv said:


> I knew I should have explained it better. While watching TV, I decide to look up something on the web, I put the TV to Tivo Central, then all is quiet. Before I know it, I get blasted by the sound of the TV when TiVo decides, on its own, to switch back to Live TV.
> 
> If going to standby was easier I would just do that, no danger of an audio blast. Or if there was a screensaver, no danger of an audio blast.
> 
> When I go to look something up on the web, I don't know how long I it will take or if I will get interested in something else. Not the end of the world, but it is annoying.


So you want to leave the tv on and just put the tivo in standby mode? Why? what's the point of leaving the tv on? Just turn off the tv.


----------

